# The Two Towers and the Court of Public Opinion



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 11, 2018)

Today being 9-11, many people are recalling their reaction to the losses at the World Trade Center, the Pentagon and in Pennsylvania. One comment reflected on the reluctance of Peter Jackson to publicize the second installment of his first trilogy, as it was called "The Two Towers", and there was fear that public backlash would negatively affect the acceptance of this movie.

Now, with the power of 20/20 hindsight - did the movie folks have a reason to be worried? What would you have done in their position? Rename the movie or proceed with Tolkien's original title?

Caveat: This thread intends ONLY to discuss the rightness/wrongness of weighing public opinion against authenticity. There is no need to rehash conspiracy theories, casting blame or anything else of a political nature. If possible...


----------



## Barliman (Sep 11, 2018)

Thistle Bunce said:


> Now, with the power of 20/20 hindsight - did the movie folks have a reason to be worried? What would you have done in their position? Rename the movie or proceed with Tolkien's original title?
> 
> Caveat: *This thread intends ONLY to discuss the rightness/wrongness of weighing public opinion against authenticity.*


I love the irony of this closing statement given the question asked.


----------

